# Decorate Garden with Waste Material



## julia_garden (Jun 9, 2017)

*Recycle Your Aluminum Cans*

Do you have regular metal cans that aren’t used at all? Get them and reuse them in decorating the garden. And one excellent thing to consider is to convert these items into fun planters up to hold plants or flowers.











What to do? Well, the process is so natural.

First, you need to slice the base of the aluminium can to make sure that water could drain. This could be done with the use of a drill or even a nail and hammer.

Next, you are now ready to turn the can into a planter. However, why not make it look a lot better? Consider painting it with lively colours or you can draw on it is using the garden as the inspiration such as leaves, flowers, bees and more.

For those who aren’t great at drawing, you can buy stickers instead and stick them on the aluminium cans. You might as well leave them simple and plant flowers with different colours giving a cheerful touch to the garden. Indeed, this handmade garden decor could genuinely transform your garden.

And another great idea is to make outdoor hanging lanterns having cans as for lighting up the garden during warm summer nights creating perfect atmosphere too.

*Decorate Garden with Pallets*

Another exciting way on how to decorate garden with waste material is to use pallets. They are often used to make recycled furniture like shelves, coffee tables and sofas. They are also optimal for use in the garden since the wooden structures fit in exterior decoration perfectly.

You just need to bear in mind that the versatility of the said material makes it suitable for creating an outdoor couch, chair or table making your garden more beautiful.

*Decorate with Tires*









Maybe you know the fact that old tires can be used for almost many things wherein you only need to let your imagination run wild.

Old tires could be used as swings for the children, but in decorating the garden, you can use them to make flower pots that are covered with beautiful fabrics.

But for a tip, you can paint these old tires with distinct colours, or you can draw flowers, moon and more on them to give a more fun as well as cheerful touch to the garden.

*Old Ladders Can Be Reused*
Aiming for a vintage touch in your garden? Why not use those old ladders which are broken or those that are no longer stable? What to do with them? Well, you merely need to put them in the corner and utilise them like a shelf.

You can fill the rungs with pots, old books, photographs or candles. This recycled object can provide the atmosphere like of a vintage decor, therefore, creating an old yet perfect intimate space for lovers of this style.

*Decorate Using Wellies*









There you have it! Those are some of the most exciting ways that you can try as you decorate your garden with waste materials. You never thought about these ideas before, right? So, put them into reality now! 

You don’t need to worry about how to decorate garden with stones and other waste materials as this guide will help you throughout the process.
Shared from: How to Decorate Garden with Waste Material - Leek Garden


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The cans pictured are not aluminum.

STEEL, and it recycles too, at most places.


ED


----------

